
Why the U.S. President Needs a Council of Historians - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/09/dont-know-much-about-history/492746/?single_page=true
======
squozzer
Historians probably sabotaged their relevance when they decided to wade into
the frigid waters of propaganda.

------
kombucha2
Please...this 10000x

